# slightly aggressive male



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Bjorn (my male) has become a bit more aggressive than usual of late. the other day he bit me very hard, and hisses quite a bit as well.
at first i was unsure what bought of this violence, but then realised that it's whenever i'm "interrupting" or "annoying" him when he's spending time with Ollie (his bonded female). sometimes they're just sitting together or he's trying to sing to her, but if a person gets anywhere near him, he lashes out.
is there anyway to curb this behaviour? i don't want him to develop violent or territorial tendencies and i don't think it's necessary for him to lash out this much when we're not outright annoying him.... tricky


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Very tricky, are you able to handle Ollie when he's around her? Without her biting or him biting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddytiel (Jun 17, 2014)

Separating them will stop it. Otherwise, you will continue to have the issue. One of my males is very territorial of my other male. If I try to hold the other male he attacks me and bites hard. I know how you feel. I still debate about separating them. They really love each other and I feel selfish to separate them. On the other hand, I can't really enjoy them with Sassy's behavior. Sassy also attacks any of the other tiels that try to get near buddy. Not good. Tough decision.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with my new tiel of 6 days the older tiel will bite me if I come near them the breeder told me to hold both tiels at the same time to show the older tiel he is not being replaced.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't think separating them is a good idea if they are bonded. I don't have territorial bonds in my tiels, so I don't really have any advice for you


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i can handle Ollie when he's around. he just comes as well 
i know separating would stop it, but i wouldn't consider separating them for a moment. they're very bonded, despite their occasional spats, and Bjorn shrieks and shrieks if he's separated for one minute. it's so tricky though, i agree, a very tough decision!!
i guess i'll just work with what i've got, and hope that he moderates his excessive love and desire to protect her hehe


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Honestly, if you have to interrupt or annoy him when he's with Ollie, can you just have him step onto a perch? You can reward him with millet.  It's just natural parrot behavior, I'm afraid.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks moon child! i should start using a perch.
the weird thing is i'm never intentionally interrupting him.
for instance, i'm lying down on the couch on my laptop and he and Ollie are sitting on my chest: he's singing to Ollie. then i move my head to one side to grab something and he bites my lip excessively hard!! so it's tricky: i want them to be comfortable to hang out on me but i don't want to be bitten for moving the slightest centimetre...


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He must just be in 'Super Husband' mode right now. I don't think he will be like this all the time


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

haha i love that! "super husband"


----------

